# 200€ und kein Plan.....



## Plolo (12. August 2013)

....was ich damit machen soll.....
habe einen 200€ Gutschein bekommen, den ich in Angelkram umsetzen möchte, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung was ich damit machen kann, da ich eigentlich mit meiner Ausrüstung zufrieden bin.....

1.) einen warmen (Floating) Anzug für die kalte Jahreszeit ? so z.B. Mullion oder Sundridge ?

2.) ein neues Dreibein, aber welches?
habe das von Daiwa aus Alu, durch den Sand etwas schwergängig...

3.) H7 Lenser ? mir eigentlich fast zu hell....


Ideen oder Erfahrungen zu den o.g. ??


viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

kennst Du keine Jungangler oder H4ler ??|bla:


----------



## petripohl (12. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Ansonsten investiere es in Wattwürmer und geh fischen. Freue mich auf Fangberichte.:m
Ach übrigens die H7R kannst dimmen
Gruß Malte


----------



## Plolo (12. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

@petripohl: Kleinkram für Vorfachbau, Wattwürmer etc. kann man immer brauchen und auch viel Geld für ausgeben, aber da es ein Geschenk war, soll es was "zum Anfassen" sein...


----------



## Boedchen (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

IMP Einhänger _ 100 St = 32€
Lampe = LiteXpress 120 = 25€
Lilecorkys = 100st = 25€
2X Neue Geflechtschnur und das Geld iss Futsch und du warst noch nicht einmal am Wasser


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

du hast Sorgen ... |supergri
woher soll *ich* denn wissen was du gebrauchen kannst, wenn du es selber nicht weißt :m


----------



## Plolo (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> IMP Einhänger _ 100 St = 32€
> Lampe = LiteXpress 120 = 25€
> Lilecorkys = 100st = 25€
> 2X Neue Geflechtschnur und das Geld iss Futsch und du warst noch nicht einmal am Wasser


 

ja ich weiss......

vielleicht zur Erklärung: ich habe im letzten dreiviertel Jahr viel für meine Familie getan und beruflich deutliche Sprünge nach vorn gemacht, so dass meine Familie mir den Gutschein "für etwas besonderes nur für mich" geschenkt hat, und wenn ich von einem Makita Bandschleifer absehe, will ich da Geld in Angelkram anlegen...aber nicht in Kleinkram, den kaufe ich ja sowieso nebenbei, sondern in etwas besonderes....
eine Lampe+Ersatzlampe habe ich und bin auch ein Dreibein, warme Kleidung natürlich auch.....also geht es mir um eine Verbesserung, die nicht unbedingt mit "notwendiger Kauf" betitelt werden muss.
wenn Ihr einen guten Vorschlag habt, was man damit anfangen kann: her damit

@Boedchen: was für ein Dreibein verwendest Du ?



_ohGottsovorerstenrichtigemKaffeeistmeineRechtschreibungundVormuhliehrungsfersucheeheralslächerlichzubezeichnen_


----------



## Boedchen (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Also was für "Dich" so was zum Angrabbeln und "Nichtunbedingtnötig"?
Beachtrolley (wenn noch nicht Vorhanden) , ansonsten Aufpinpsatz auf Strandweels  

Ich benutze z.zt. 2 Dreibeine,
Ein Pelikan (Holländisches Cormoran) für Weite Strecken und für "mal ebend so" und ein Balzer (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234642).
Pers. halte ich nicht viel von "Supergeilenhypemussichhaben" Dreibeinen die beim Transport mega Unbequem sind. Aber das ist wie mit vielen Sachen "Geschmackssache".

PS: Eine Seatbox mit Rückengestell. ICH Möchte das ding nicht mehr hergeben und werde mir so gar ein Zweites zulegen (Zum Süsswasserangeln).


----------



## Plolo (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Also was für "Dich" so was zum Angrabbeln und "Nichtunbedingtnötig"?
> Beachtrolley (wenn noch nicht Vorhanden) , ansonsten Aufpinpsatz auf Strandweels
> 
> Ich benutze z.zt. 2 Dreibeine,
> ...


 

Beachtrolley - das ist gut, ich benutze einen Bollerwagen zurzeit, habe aber immer ein Problem bei Treppen...
die Trolleys die ich gesehen habe, haben immer so kleine Räder

eine Seatbox habe ich nicht, aber eine ähnlich große Box, ich bleibe beim Angeln zu 99% stehen, aber vielleicht komme ich ja demnächst in das Alter |supergri


----------



## ObiVonKenobi (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Hi Plolo,

kaufe Dir den Eckla Beachtrolley + Verlängerung !!!
Ist meiner Meinung nach der beste, bekommst alles mit.
Außer du machst einen Karpfenansitz über 2 Wochen, dann musst Du wohl 2 mal gehen  oder 3 mal....
Ist bei mir auch nicht mehr wegzudenken....
Und wenn Dir die Räder zu klein sind, kaufst Dir halt im Baumarkt 2 größere für Schubkarren. Brauchst aber eigentlich nicht.

Gruß Obi


----------



## Boedchen (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



Plolo schrieb:


> Beachtrolley - das ist gut, ich benutze einen Bollerwagen zurzeit, habe aber immer ein Problem bei Treppen...
> die Trolleys die ich gesehen habe, haben immer so kleine Räder
> 
> eine Seatbox habe ich nicht, aber eine ähnlich große Box, ich bleibe beim Angeln zu 99% stehen, aber vielleicht komme ich ja demnächst in das Alter |supergri



Beachtrolley von Eckla, eine Verlängerung bekommste via PN bei Mir  Als Räder habe ich Schubkarren Reifen aus dem Baumarkt

Die Seatbox ist ja nicht nur zum Sitzen geeignet ^^


----------



## woern1 (13. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Ist das ein Gutschein, den du im Angelladen einlösen musst oder hast du den Betrag in Bar?

Wenn der Betrag in Bar ist: Ansonsten mit einem (oder mehreren) Bekannten zusammentun und in der Nebensaison in einen Angelurlaub fahren.
Hat man meiner Meinung nach am meisten von. Und wenn man eh' nicht richtig weiß, was man braucht oder fehlt...

TL

werner


----------



## Plolo (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Gutschein, den du im Angelladen einlösen musst oder hast du den Betrag in Bar?
> 
> Wenn der Betrag in Bar ist: Ansonsten mit einem (oder mehreren) Bekannten zusammentun und in der Nebensaison in einen Angelurlaub fahren.
> Hat man meiner Meinung nach am meisten von. Und wenn man eh' nicht richtig weiß, was man braucht oder fehlt...
> ...


 

nette Idee, nur: ich wohne ca. 20min mit dem Fahrrad vom Meer entfernt......


ich denke ein Beachtrolley wird es werden, habe bereits Kontakt mit einen Onlineshop...


@Boedchen: mein Dreibein ist auch das von Balzer, nur habe ich es in Frankreich gekauft und immer gedacht es wäre von Daiwa, gestern habe ich es bei meinem Tackle Händler rumliegen gesehen...ich finde es sehr Sandanfällig aber brauchbar


----------



## Boedchen (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



Plolo schrieb:


> nette Idee, nur: ich wohne ca. 20min mit dem Fahrrad vom Meer entfernt......
> 
> 
> ich denke ein Beachtrolley wird es werden, habe bereits Kontakt mit einen Onlineshop...



Vergiss auf Keinen Fall die die Verlängerung mit Anbieten zu lassen. Diejenigen die Ich Kenne haben sie (Incl. meiner einer).
Erleichtert doch einiges.

Wie Ich schrieb, es ist nicht das Non Plus Ultra das Dreibein, leider giebt es MEINER Bescheidenen Meinung nach keines welches wirklich Ideal wäre. 
Frage mich ab und an ob nur Ich der bin der vieles ändern würde an so einem Teil.


----------



## Plolo (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Vergiss auf Keinen Fall die die Verlängerung mit Anbieten zu lassen. Diejenigen die Ich Kenne haben sie (Incl. meiner einer).
> Erleichtert doch einiges.


 

nein auf keinen Fall vergesse ich die


----------



## Boedchen (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Weil gerade die Frage aufgekommen war.
NEIN Über mich ist Nichts an Ecklateilen ranzukommen.
Ebend so an KEIN anderes Tackle.
Nicht das wer denkt ich würde hier irgend welche Sachen Verkaufen wollen. Mein Anliegen ist gute und bezahlbare Sachen zu beschreiben und 90% zu helfen.
Puhhhh#q


----------



## petripohl (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Moin Bodo,
ich bin bei Dir....suche auch nach wie vor nach dem ultimativen Dreibein. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
Gruß Malte


----------



## Plolo (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Soooo.....Trolley ist bestellt, Verlängerung natürlich auch !

Vielen Dank allen konstruktiven Anregungen und Ideen.


----------



## aalex (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*



HD4ever schrieb:


> du hast Sorgen ... |supergri
> woher soll *ich* denn wissen was du gebrauchen kannst, wenn du es selber nicht weißt :m



Hahahaha
Sehr gut


----------



## phirania (14. August 2013)

*AW: 200€ und kein Plan.....*

Ich kann dir ja mal meine Kontonummer zum überweisen schicken.....


----------

